# Lymborgia music fit somewhere between Solage & Gesualdo bizarre link sound universe!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Lymborgia music fit somewhere between Solage & Gesualdo bizarre link sound universe!*

Woaw I'm so excited to say this following find in musicology, Lymburgia music definitely fit in between them as odd music, like little in this world? ancient avant-garde explains in the new RICERCARE label CD, IM totally blow away by this huge platter of joy, harmony, the beauty of execution of enchanting melody of ancient lore would be a word.

Fellaws & lady, monsieur madame j'ai tout dit i said it all?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes very good that one. Between Dufay and Binchois methinks.

I'll tell you something I found yesterday that has your name written all over it. Gaultier d’Épinal from Ensemble Syntagma. Good music and good poetry too.


----------

